# How was the birth of your first?



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

I was just curious after my new moms group today, how many first time mothers gave birth without an IV, Pitocin, Epidural, etc. It seems like every new mom I know needed some intervention and I live in an area with a LOT of supportive doulas, midwives, birth centers, and even hospitals. I just wonder: How realistic is it to expect a 100% natural birth with the first baby?

* I changed the title because I thought more people would open it with a more neutral name.

(I included IV because I was taught it's an intervention in my Bradley class. I think I was using "natural" to mean intervention-free but thinking about it now, it's really not the same thing!)


----------



## msmiranda (Apr 22, 2009)

I think it depends on how long you labor at home. I was with a midwife practice that delivered both in a hospital and a birth center. I was risked out of the birth center for slightly elevated BP, so I had to go to the hospital to give birth. I labored at home for 12 hours and kept in touch with the midwives, then stopped by the birth center so they could check my progress. Fortunately I was at 6 cm and we went on to the hospital, where I was only in the room for 4 hours before he was born. The midwives took care of ordering noninvasive monitoring (I guess it was intermittent, but I was so out of it I don't remember much except that I was mobile most of the time I was there). I had a hep lock but no IV. By that point I was not hungry anyway. My labor actually picked up once I learned that I had made progress, so there was no reason for augmentation. An epidural did not occur to me until I was in transition, and then they got me up on the bed and I pushed the baby out.

Now, had I gone to the hospital before I did, and had an OB rather than midwives, it might have been a whole different story. My labor was erratic during those 12 hours -- it slowed down and started back up depending on what I was doing (bathtub and reclining on couch slowed it down, climbing stairs and walking sped it up). The contractions were never in a consistent pattern. The 5-1-1 rule, for example, would have gotten me there first thing that morning, which would have been a HUGE mistake. So for FTMs, I absolutely think that staying home as long as possible is the key.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

I had IV fluids, and didn't put it but cytotec for PP hemorrhage, but the PP hemorrhage was because my platelets had dropped for some mysterious reason, I was loosing a lot of blood.

and I consented to the IV when I got to the hospital because I knew I was a bit dehydrated because I didn't really drink water while laboring at home. by the time they finally got it in two hours later I didn't feel dehydrated anymore, but had a hard time getting them to understand I no longer wanted it because the doc had already ordered it.


----------



## MomtoJunebugs (Sep 16, 2005)

With my first, I was clueless. I wasn't in the world of birth and babies. I was 20 years old and my oldest was a surprise. So I saw an OB and did basically everything I was told. Alyssa was induced because she was 10 days late, with pitocin and an epidural. It's only luck that I didn't end up with a c-section.

So, the fact that you are here and researching what is best for you and baby means that you are much more likely to get the birth you want. Good luck to you! Educate yourself. You know yourself and what you are comfortable with.


----------



## CI Mama (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a c-section, even though I did many of the "right" things (educated myself about natural childbirth, hired a doula, kept myself mobile during labor for as long as possible, etc.).

Factors that contributed to my experience:

* I had to have a hospital birth, because of financial constraints.

* I was working full-time with very limited maternity leave, so I was working until almost the moment labor began. I was basically exhausted before it even started.

* Labor began with water breaking, a very unusual labor pattern.

* I was an "old" first-time mom (38).

* About 12 hours into my labor, it was interrupted by my lawyers (long story, for some other time).

* I think my baby was poorly positioned, but I don't really know for sure.

I had an unusually difficult labor. I believe that most women with more support and fewer unusual circumstances can have a natural labor if they want one. I also believe that childbirth is unpredictable and untameable, and even the best planning cannot guarantee a perfect outcome. And of the women I know who got the natural childbirth they planned for, some were thrilled with their experience, others were traumatized by it. As a first time mom, it's just really, really hard to know what's going to happen and how you'll feel about it.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

We did Bradley. I stayed home until I was truly uncomfortable.. got to hospital nine centimeters dilated and the CNM was awesome. I walked around, found my own cozy positions and was never touched unless they crept up to me to check the baby's heartbeat. I pushed the baby out, the well checks happened with baby in my arms. Baby was nursing in minutes. Half an hour later, I get a quick shower, put on my own gown and eat Chinese food delivered by a friend. I left for home and was in my own bed 14 hours later.


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

I did. 100% natural home unassisted birth.

I seriously doubt I could birth naturally in the hospital, unless I arrived pushing. Contractions while laying down is not for me.


----------



## amberbirthdoula (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it all depends on your care provider and where you're giving birth. If you have a good support system and you feel like you are in control I think you have a great chance 

Also, doulas can really help with this


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Very good poll idea.

One of my pet peeves is when new mothers are told that they can't possible birth naturally. Ughh.

My 1st was a natural homebirth.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

First and only - natural home birth.


----------



## MamaofLiam (Nov 20, 2010)

100% natural home birth here for my 1st (and as of now, only) child. We had a great supportive midwife, acupuncturist, and a lot of nipple stimulation with a splash of castor oil.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

I had an IV and received pitocin after the birth.


----------



## cubits (Oct 2, 2010)

Antibiotics but otherwise a natural homebirth for our one and only.

I hate when people tell me that was brave. I tend to look at them funny even though I try not to


----------



## chewynotcrunchy (Dec 19, 2010)

natural home birth


----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

my first (as well as the consecutive two) were born w/o any sort of intervention with the exception of a few herbs and one internal check (that was only with my first). I thought it was odd how shocked people seemed at my first LLL meeting when I said I was planning a home birth (again with my first).


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

I see you're in Durham--I had both my babies there: first in the hospital; second at home. First was augmented with pit after 20 hours of ROM with no contractions. Delivered naturally thereafter--no drugs or other interventions, apart from abx for GBS. I don't know anyone IRL who gave birth in the hospital and didn't have some sort of intervention--almost always, pit-->epidural-->c/s. But I do know several who had lovely natural births at the Birth Center in CH or with the UNC Midwives in the hospital. So there's hope! Just stay away from OBs, even those that talk a good talk about natural birth...


----------



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

I started at the Birth Center and had to transfer to the hospital (UNC) and so did most of the other recently new moms I know. One was a home birth transfer. We all had midwives and doulas and were highly educated about birth. We all had interventions. My interventions started at the BC so I won't blame them all on the hospital. I guess there's a bit of a feeling for me like what went "wrong," but I know I needed the interventions I had... I don't know I guess I'm still processing my birth experience


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Both of mine were natural homebirths.

-Angela


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Natural birth at the birth center. My only intervention was antibiotics for GBS (the IV was placed and removed after the antibiotics went in) and my only complication - a small level 2 labial tear that didn't require any stitching.


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

I had my son at a freestanding birth center (not attached to or in any way affiliated with a hospital). No drugs, no IVs. I did have some herbs before labor, because my waters began leaking well before contractions started, but that was totally my choice. After about 24 hours I knew that the risk of infection went up, and fortunately the herbs and acupuncture worked to start contractions (or my body just naturally did it on its own).

Had I been under the care of an OB though, and not a midwife, my birth probably would have gone very, very differently, even with the help of a doula, due to my waters breaking well before labor began (almost 36 hours). So I think in my situation, my choice of practitioner probably contributed a lot to my final outcome, based on my unique circumstances.

It was an outstandingly positive experience for me, and now I'm looking forward to doing it all over again with baby 2!


----------



## macandcheese (Jun 22, 2010)

Natural here, but we had a home birth so I didn't have to worry about coercion or pressure from hospital staff. I was really determined to have a natural delivery with my first because I read way too many birth stories where mothers sought home births with later children because of horrible hospital experiences with their firsts


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I vote 100% natural, but the disclaimer is that my first baby was breech and thus, was a scheduled c-section. So I didn't really have a choice with him and won't count it, since it wasn't even an attempt. My daughter, a VBAC, and my first actual *attempt* at a vaginal birth, was 100% natural. I'm guessing my son would have been too, had he been more cooperative about positioning. She was a hospital birth.


----------



## Engineering_Mama (Jun 24, 2008)

My first (and only so far) was a home birth that ended in transfer. The only intervention I had was pitocin augmentation after I had already been pushing for 6 hours. I think most first time moms can have a natural birth if they have the right care giver and a supportive environment. Unfortunately most OBs are NOT supportive of natural birth.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

I am curious why having an IV with only a saline solution for fluids isn't considered natural enoug to be 100%? There's no antibiotics, no pain meds, nothing going in that isn't "natural" and certainly nothing that's going to change labor at all so why is that not natural enough?


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happysmileylady*
> 
> I am curious why having an IV with only a saline solution for fluids isn't considered natural enoug to be 100%? There's no antibiotics, no pain meds, nothing going in that isn't "natural" and certainly nothing that's going to change labor at all so why is that not natural enough?


An Iv is an intervention to natural labor and may actually impede your body's progress.

http://www.birthingnaturally.net/barp/iv.html


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

If you labored and delivered your baby with only an IV, you can count yourself 100% natural in my book.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happysmileylady*
> 
> I am curious why having an IV with only a saline solution for fluids isn't considered natural enoug to be 100%? There's no antibiotics, no pain meds, nothing going in that isn't "natural" and certainly nothing that's going to change labor at all so why is that not natural enough?


----------



## earth-mama (Oct 3, 2009)

My first was a wonderful home birth and of course 100% natural. Planning a second HB with #2.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I gave birth at 21 y/o in a birth center 100% naturally. I did hypnobabies









I think it depends on the mom. If you view birthing as something that needs treatment, then it will. If you trust yourself and your body and know you do not want any intervention, you can do it. Same with anything really. If you make up your mind and 100% commit you should be fine.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

My first and only was an all-natural homebirth. The only intervention I might have encountered was AROM. My midwife mentioned it off-hand as a possibility, I said no, and the baby was born in the caul, which I thought was really cool.

In general, if you have your first in a hospital, there's a super-high chance you're going to encounter those interventions, even if you go in pretty well informed. The best way to get a natural birth is to stay at home with a midwife, or pick a freestanding birth center.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

I would totally consider a delivery with an IV a "natural" birth, but I wouldn't want an IV for myself unless it was medically indicated. Mostly because of the pain and inconvenience factor. It's hard to move around naturally and easily with a IV pole dragging behind you. A heplock will give you more mobility, but it's still uncomfortable. And really, what's the need? What do you get out of an IV that you don't get from a cup of water and a straw? It's just an easy vehicle for things you don't want, like Pitocin.

I've seen some studies suggesting that IVs during labor can actually cause fluid overload. A laboring woman will drink to thirst, and that's fine.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

A heplock may be a good idea if you're a bad stick. I have trouble with IVs so I'd want to be able to get a nurse who was good at it. If it's a lock, they can't put anything in without you knowing about it.

FWIW, I've never before heard of excluding IVs from "natural" birth. Managed 3rd stage is also frequently excluded.

My first was a CS--severe preeclampsia causing fetal distress.


----------



## Monarchgrrl (Aug 16, 2007)

I had a natural home birth.

(((HUGS))) OP. Maybe you should write out your birth story and even ask the mamas here for some perspective? Even with my home birth, I still had a LOT of processing I had to do (and DW is still very much traumatized by it, even though it went perfectly). It wasn't like I pictured. There were some aspects I just couldn't mentally prepare for.


----------



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> I gave birth at 21 y/o in a birth center 100% naturally. I did hypnobabies
> 
> ...


I disagree. I know I went into labor trusting my body and set against interventions, but things didn't turn out that way. Sometimes women have real situations that need intervention such as exhaustion or a malpositioned baby or a physical problem in the pelvis, etc. that no amount of positive thinking will take away.

I think what happens is that in an attempt to advocate for intervention-free birth and encourage other mothers, we forget that sometimes women need interventions and it's a balance. Of course not every woman needs every intervention every time (and that's what can happen in a sue-happy medical environment), but it's also not the case that no woman ever needs an IV, epidural, pitocin or a C-Section. We want to encourage other women to try for natural birth, but we shouldn't make them feel like a failure if it doesn't happen.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firewoman*
> 
> If you labored and delivered your baby with only an IV, you can count yourself 100% natural in my book.












I voted 100% -- my first and only birth so far was a homebirth.

My thing is, if you're educated and know what you need, and you realize you need interventions, you have done nothing "wrong". Sometimes things happen that are beyond our control. There is no prize to be won, and it's not a competition. It's about birthing safely, and sometimes we need things, we need help to get our babies here.


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

Natural home, water birth. One and only DS. Bradley classes.

I want to add two points....

I didn't eat like crap, didn't bake a huge baby. I limited my protein the last month. I think that is a huge issue in America. My SIL has a DD 5 weeks older than my DS. She ate like crap. Fast foods, a lot of soy, NEVER exercised and works at a well known mall purfume store. My BIL and her didn't do their homework on birth, had every intervention and had a C-section. Was told that her pelvis was too small. Let's add to the depression shall we?

I also wanted to add.... it is so very important to heal your emotional scars as best you can prior to birth. It is important to release.

I know, that not all interventions happen for these reasons, but come on. Be aware of what is going into your body. Educate yourself.


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

I had a hospital birth with a midwife and had an epidural. I had every intention of going in 100%. I looked at different birthing methods and all that. Then the time came and I hit hard contractions and I couldn't deal with it. I started tensing up pretty bad. That I finally said okay give it to me because I couldn't do it. I ended up getting it when I was around an 8 I believe and roughly 3 hours later I delivered. I was able to tell when the contractions were coming and was able to push when I wanted to push. I loved my midwife and outside of having the epidural everything else went as I planned/wanted. DH was able to help catch and we were able to feed right away/skin to skin and so on. For me looking back the best thing I did was get the epidural. It helped me enjoy the birth of our daughter and all that.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

My first was a c-section for transverse positioning with a cord presentation. We were preparing for a homebirth, but just ended up with one of those crappy situations that you really can't do much about. My second was a quick, easy VBAC earlier this week, pit induced, but otherwise no drugs.


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

I had a homebirth-turned-hospital birth. We wanted to be at home, but my water broke and my midwife had to transfer my care after 24 hours of ruptured membranes (state law). Once I got to the hospital, they wouldn't let me get out of bed and I had IVs and monitors all over the place. I couldn't handle the pain lying flat on my back, so I opted for the epidural. Not my first choice, but it was really hard at the hospital. Since I didn't plan on being there, I had no idea how to cope. My daughter was born pretty easily about 6 hours after we got there, so it all ended well.

I had a similar experience to you, OP. I had 4 friends seeing the same midwives around the same time I was due. All of them ended up transferring to the hospital, two had C-sections, one had vacuum. It seemed like a really odd coincidence, and definitely made me wonder.

I just hope it goes smoother this time around!


----------



## lenasmama (Apr 26, 2011)

I had a emergency c/section


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottishmommy*
> 
> I had an IV and received pitocin after the birth.


Me too, and fair or not, I still consider my home birth essentially "natural." The IV was for dehydration (saline only) and the pitocin was a post-birth IM shot to help delivery of the placenta. Not sure it actually had any effect at all.

FYI - Before labor, I was pretty negative about having an IV too, and in the "just have a drink" camp. But after a long labor and puking to dry heaves, I needed that IV. It made the difference between a fantastic homebirth and a transfer. Not something that should be routine, but a great option in certain cases.


----------



## MamaofLiam (Nov 20, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Birdie B.*
> 
> I had a homebirth-turned-hospital birth. We wanted to be at home, but my water broke and my midwife had to transfer my care after 24 hours of ruptured membranes (state law). Once I got to the hospital, they wouldn't let me get out of bed and I had IVs and monitors all over the place. I couldn't handle the pain lying flat on my back, so I opted for the epidural. Not my first choice, but it was really hard at the hospital. Since I didn't plan on being there, I had no idea how to cope. My daughter was born pretty easily about 6 hours after we got there, so it all ended well.
> 
> ...


First off, I want to say I'm sorry that you didn't have the homebirth you had hoped for.







Ultimately, it's so good that your daughter was born easily and all ended well.

I have a question - what state were you in? I had a very similar situation to you in that my water broker before labor started, and at 24 hrs my midwife informed me that we were past 24 hrs and that in order to continue at home I would need to sign a waiver. Which I did. 4 hours after the 24 hour mark DS was born at home. I was living in California at the time. This is slightly OT but - does anyone know if the ruptured membranes 24 hour law is common in a lot of states? If this is too off topic I will edit and remove.


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

I was very happy with the birth of my first child. We did a Bradley class and learned a lot from it. I was having a hospital birth with a CNM. My water broke at home and I went to the hospital 6-7 hours later when I felt contractions were bad. But, my contractions pretty much stopped once I got to the hospital and I was there laboring for another 12 hours. But being a first time mom, I thought the contractions were bad enough, little did I know they would get much worse LOL. Luckily no one tried to give me pitocin to speed up my labor or offered me pain meds as they knew I wanted a natural birth. I was able to have a water birth with no interventions. Good, I think, for a hospital birth. Oh, I did have to get an IV, but that was because I ended up getting dehydrated cuz I couldn't keep any food or water down.

With my second, I had an all natural homebirth in a birthing pool. It was only 4 hours of labor and baby came before my midwife was even there.


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

I voted epidural even though that seems a little ridiculous since I used laughing gas for about an hour of my 54 hour labor. Lol. So no, my first birth was not natural but it very easily could have been if I stayed home. It is so hard not to cave to the pressure of those mess once they are avaiable. My birth also could have very easily been a c section if I had an ob.

Also, I just have to say that a couple of posts in here left a bad taste in my mouth. I consider myself lucky that the stars aligned and allowed my to have good birth experiences. So many mamas don't get that, no matter how informed they are, how well they eat, or how much they tell themselves they don't need interventions.


----------



## Midwesterner04 (Nov 19, 2009)

Natural OOH waterbirth using Hypnobabies. Being out of the hospital with the support of a CNM made it possible and Hypnobabies and a birth tub made it glorious.


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

*Mama of Liam-* I'm in Florida. My midwife is very cautious and very concerned about protecting her license. She told me later that it would have been fine to stay home, and maybe we could have fudged the timing, but she opted for transfer. Midwives are pretty heavily regulated here, which is good in some ways. It means they're easy to find, and most insurance will cover their services, and they have hospital back-ups. But it means they have to stick closer to legal requirements, like the 24 hour rule for broken membranes.

This time, I'm just not going to tell her when my water breaks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamieB*
> 
> Also, I just have to say that a couple of posts in here left a bad taste in my mouth. I consider myself lucky that the stars aligned and allowed my to have good birth experiences. So many mamas don't get that, no matter how informed they are, how well they eat, or how much they tell themselves they don't need interventions.


I agree!


----------



## Monarchgrrl (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamieB*
> 
> Also, I just have to say that a couple of posts in here left a bad taste in my mouth. I consider myself lucky that the stars aligned and allowed my to have good birth experiences. So many mamas don't get that, no matter how informed they are, how well they eat, or how much they tell themselves they don't need interventions.


I agree! Just because you "imagine" and plan for a natural birth, doesn't mean you will get one. Staying at home increases your odds, yes. But sometimes, it's just bad luck and you gotta do what you gotta do to get your baby out.

P.S. Re: a previous poster- I'm a fat mama that didn't exercise and I had a perfect home birth! I didn't eat like crap, but our bodies are amazing: you can eat crap and still have a natural birth. Our bodies are made for birthing, most of the time. But sometimes sh*t happens and interventions are very much needed! There shouldn't be any judgments involved.


----------



## inthefall (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm pregnant with my first, and would like to try for a natural (water) birth in a local free-standing birth center. However, my husband and I aren't getting much support from either of our parents - especially his. His father was a pediatrician and his mother a neo-natal nurse. Even though she delivered 5 out of 6 of her kids naturally, she did so in a hospital and they are angry with us for wanting to try a birth center. My husband supports me 100% but I can see he's having trouble disappointing his parents at the same time....


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

My first birth was completely natural because I stayed home and called the midwife and doctor to come to my home and deliver me. I like the home court adavantage. In her own home, the mother is queen.

No intravenous feedings, no drugs, no stitches, no forceps, no caesarean section, no shots, no episiotomy. Life went on the way it is supposed to. And it did. And I had three more the same way.


----------



## arieltron (Jan 27, 2011)

At 22 I had a 100% natural hospital birth. my LO's father was like a guard dog, he didn't let anyone get near me in the delivery room, and everyone thought we were stupid hippies. I couldn't have done it without him 

I wish I had done it at home, I didn't educate myself about childbirth at all. I really didn't want to face my pregnancy at the time, I was really afraid. But when push came to shove (lol) I was right there in the moment and I knew what I wanted.

Next time, unassisted home birth, I know I can do it.


----------



## mt_gooseberry (Jun 25, 2010)

I ended up getting an epidural then pitocin after 24 hours of labor (I gave birth after more than 30 hours of labor...I'm lucky they didn't give me a c/s for "failure to progress"). My problems were: OB/hospital birth, not laboring at home long enough (I was only dilated 2cm when we got to the hospital, but we lived 30min away so they just had me stay), scar tissue on cervix from a colposcopy which prevented good dilation, and not having enough support. I could have easily done all natural if I had known then what I know now! In fact, for this next baby, I'm hoping for a water birth at a free standing birth center.


----------



## themammy (Jul 21, 2008)

100% natural home birth for both my children - midwife attended for final hour of labour with first, I was already pushing when she arrived. Midwife arrived an hour after birth of second, she decided to come so quickly. Both wonderful experiences.


----------



## LaLaLou (Apr 5, 2011)

Neat poll!

We had an all natural, home birth with our first. It was a great experience! It was a longer labor than I expected because my uterus was tipped and the contractions weren't able to dilate my cervix properly. My midwife told me if I had been in a hospital, I would have most likely had a c-section. I'm so thankful for the support I had and the opportunity to deliver naturally.

Lara

Wife to David and Mommy to Ethan

Our Simply Natural Lives


----------



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

I had pitocin and ended up having an epidural shortly before I gave birth. I do regret the epidural (and that was due to me not understand some of the effects of pitocin) but I don't regret the pitocin and would do it again.

Basically, my water broke and I had meconium in my fluid with no progression... zero. My doctor tried to let me labor as long as possible but was getting nervous because of the meconium and we started the pitocin about 12 hours after my water broke (or when I guessed that it broke since I woke up that morning and it was already broke). Really, they had to crank it up quite a bit to get my body going at all and the entire time the hospital kept pressuring my OB/Gyn to put me in for a c-section (thankfully she really respected my wishes and stood up for me!).

I was actually doing pretty well with the contractions but my body was shaking so badly (I now know that was from the high levels of pitocin but I didn't know it at the time) that I could barely stand anymore (and standing leaning forward was the only position that helped me get through the contractions that were one on top of another). I eventually got to the point where I didn't think I would be able to stand anymore so they TRIED to put an epidural in. Nope, didn't work and the guy who put it in was so horrible that putting in the epidural hurt way worse than the contractions themselves. Of course, then I was stuck in the bed going through contractions one on top of another and that was no fun at all. Eventually they brought in the head of anesthesiology in and he fixed it but then I only had about an hour of two left (I was in labor a total of 24 hours) so looking back I really wished I would've been able to afford a doula that might have been able to suggest different positions instead of having to resort to an epidural.

Next time around I plan on going the midwife+doula route. Granted, financially we're a lot better off now than when we had DD so this wasn't even a possibility first time around. I'm not sure if we'll have a homebirth or not that depends more me convincing DH...


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZakareyasMama*
> 
> I disagree. I know I went into labor trusting my body and set against interventions, but things didn't turn out that way. Sometimes women have real situations that need intervention such as exhaustion or a malpositioned baby or a physical problem in the pelvis, etc. that no amount of positive thinking will take away.
> 
> I think what happens is that in an attempt to advocate for intervention-free birth and encourage other mothers, we forget that sometimes women need interventions and it's a balance. Of course not every woman needs every intervention every time (and that's what can happen in a sue-happy medical environment), but it's also not the case that no woman ever needs an IV, epidural, pitocin or a C-Section. We want to encourage other women to try for natural birth, but we shouldn't make them feel like a failure if it doesn't happen.


My intention was not to say anyone was failing ect. Obviously their can be complications....I didn't know I had to spell that out


----------



## plantmama (Jun 24, 2005)

It never occured to me that my first child's birth was unnatural because I had an iv. I guess I was thinking in terms of pain relief.

He was born at 30 weeks after I had PPROM and several days of intravenous antibiotics as well as 2 steroid shots to help develop his immature lungs. I am completely satisfied with the way things went though obviously sad that he was born so early. We had planned a home birth and I was well educated about birth etc... I have gone on to have 2 super homebirths. Last one was so fast the midwife didn't make it and dh caught her. I do think it got easier.


----------



## Sweetsummer (Apr 29, 2011)

I had a 100% natural homebirth. I agree it is easier to do it all natural at home so if you do go to the hospital be very strong and knowledgable about your committment to natural.


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

I also don't believe an IV hinders labor's progress. I once saw a waterbirth video with a CNM in attendance, where the mom had an IV. She was fine as long as she kept that hand out of the water.

My first birth had few interventions (including no IV's), and I was in a free standing birth center with a CNM. I remember using oxygen toward the end because of lowered fetal heart rate, but that was about it. I had back labor because dd was sunny side up, and spent most of labor upright or leaning forward. My birth would have been very different in a hospital. I know I would have had an epidural because if they had me on my back even for cervical checks or the standard 20 minutes per hour of continual fetal monitoring, I would not have been able to manage. I also had a 3 hour pushing stage, but a hospital would have intervened after 2 hours.


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monarchgrrl*
> 
> I agree! Just because you "imagine" and plan for a natural birth, doesn't mean you will get one. Staying at home increases your odds, yes. But sometimes, it's just bad luck and you gotta do what you gotta do to get your baby out.
> 
> P.S. Re: a previous poster- I'm a fat mama that didn't exercise and I had a perfect home birth! I didn't eat like crap, but our bodies are amazing: you can eat crap and still have a natural birth. Our bodies are made for birthing, most of the time. But sometimes sh*t happens and interventions are very much needed! There shouldn't be any judgments involved.


It was not my intent to offend anyone. My apologies. I worked very hard to ensure a positive birth as I am sure most do as well.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I had severe preeclampsia and had a c-section at 32 weeks. I would have loved to have a natural birth, or at least a full-term one, but it truly wasn't in the cards for me.


----------



## LadybugMamma (Apr 26, 2011)

My first (only, so far) was born naturally, no pit, no pain meds, in a hospital with a midwife. I would have gone with homebirth if my husband was more comfortable with the idea and if insurance woulda paid for a midwife who would birth at home. I had to have oxygen for about 20 minutes just before I pushed. The hospital has policy to administer pitocin after birth to help shrink the uterus and prevent bleeding. I bled very little, my midwife joked she would have to fib the amount on the paperwork or they wouldn't believe her. My water broke at home, just before bed. I was concerned I'd be too exhausted if it lasted too terribly long. I'd intended on laboring at home and going with a 4-1-1 rule before going in, the longer you're in the hospital the higher the chance of interventions. I'd planned beforehand to stay mobile and upright as much as possible unless it began in the evening, since it did, I focused on resting between contractions. When my water broke before contractions began I worried that I'd have to be induced but they started on their own before we even got to the car. I was able to sleep between contractions and labored in the jacuzzi a lot. It was all kind of a blur. We opted not to be checked often, to help avoid infection, but when the pain and pressure hyped worse, the midwife and I agreed I should be checked. It was almost time. I pushed through 4 out of 5 contractions. I took a break for one to ease a leg cramp. We opted to delay cord clamping, to help prevent anemia.
My daughter was born 7 hours after my water broke. She got a 9/10 then 10/10 apgar score. I had a minor tear that was healed 2 days later. One of my midwives said I should go for homebirth next time. My daughter took right to breastfeeding. We took a childbirth class and I read bunches of books. we kept an open mind and decided to go with the flow. I had decided I would be ok using IV pain help, if I needed it to take the edge off to help me rest or something. I thought I wanted to squat for pushing but my legs were tired and it wasn't hard to push reclining back.


----------



## LadybugMamma (Apr 26, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZakareyasMama*
> 
> I disagree. I know I went into labor trusting my body and set against interventions, but things didn't turn out that way. Sometimes women have real situations that need intervention such as exhaustion or a malpositioned baby or a physical problem in the pelvis, etc. that no amount of positive thinking will take away.
> 
> I think what happens is that in an attempt to advocate for intervention-free birth and encourage other mothers, we forget that sometimes women need interventions and it's a balance. Of course not every woman needs every intervention every time (and that's what can happen in a sue-happy medical environment), but it's also not the case that no woman ever needs an IV, epidural, pitocin or a C-Section. We want to encourage other women to try for natural birth, but we shouldn't make them feel like a failure if it doesn't happen.


I agree with this response. The only plan you should make is to stand up for yourself, educate yourself, be flexible. Set yourself up for success. Things happen, even the perfect mom could need all kinds of help.


----------



## MnMtm (Jan 15, 2008)

nak

I had natural homebirths with both of my children, but I do have to say that the first one was much more difficult. With my first, I was in labor for 31 hours, with lots of back pain and I pushed for about 3 hours. I got to the point that I would've wanted an epidural because I felt like I couldn't do it anymore, except that I couldn't imagine having to deal with the car ride to the hospital to get one. With my second, I was in labor for 7 hours, the first 3 or 4 hours of which I wasn't even convinced were "real labor." I had no back pain at all, and it took a total of 3 pushes to get her out, so probably less than 12 minutes of pushing. I never once felt like I wanted an epidural or pain meds at all with the second one.


----------



## SoBeIt (Mar 28, 2008)

My first was born at a hospital with a CNM. My husband and I prepared with a 10 week birth class taught by a home birth midwife. I labored at home for 24 hours, had a doula, and was very confident in my ability to birth naturally. I thought I had my bases covered. I arrived to the hospital at 7 cm and the interventions began immediately. It was technically a "natural childbirth" in that it was pain med free, but felt anything but natural once I arrived at the hospital. In the two hours from when we arrived to baby born the midwife performed AROM without my consent, and insisted on lithotomy for pushing and delivery, leading inevitably to an episiotomy. I know this is a question about the birth, but I was totally unprepared for what can happen once the baby is out. I had one course of IV abx during labor and though my water was clear, there were bits of meconium. Because of the meconium, a ped team took the baby and did full meconium work up on him and wouldn't give him back until my husband started yelling. The hospital policy on GBS was to keep us 48 hours since we didn't get the full abx treatment, and then the attending ped spent the entire time bullying us to start formula with our perfectly healthy, almost 8 lb baby who was sucking like a champ. We had to be vigilant around the clock to keep him off formula. Luckily the nurses were sympathetic to us and helped out. The lactation consultant arrived at discharge at the 48 hour mark.
With my first, I didn't know what I didn't know. Now, I would say know your hospital. Find your local natural birthing community and learn about the best hospitals. Home birth is the best way to a natural, positive birth, and still because transfer is always a possibility it is important to vet the likely transfer hospital. Once you enter, you are in their game. Best to know how they play.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

IMO it's all in being educated. I wasn't all that educated about birthing babies at 18. I followed my drs. lead. I had AROM and an epi. I hated my birth experience, which is why/ how I found out about homebirth


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

I had a homebirth with my first (and second). I was/am AMA and was very concerned with what a hospital might impose on me. I worked out regularly (5 days a week) at the time and had a great diet, so, I was very wary of being treated as a statistic and not the very healthy person I was at the time. I ended up with a prolonged pushing phase (5.5 hrs) because my daughter was posterior. This caused my cervix to swell and my midwife was able to ice it down and hold up the lip to facilitate the birth. At a hospital, it is highly unlikely I would have been allowed to push for that long and she would most likely have been taken by c-section.

I do know that had the manual icing not worked, I would have had to transfer to the hospital for a c-section. It didn't work for a subsequent patient of my midwife's. And I was the first person for whom she had to do this.


----------



## K'sMama (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought I was fairly educated with my first, but in hindsight I wasn't really. I had every intention of a natural birth, but at 37 weeks started leaking fluid. I was watched, they resealed and a week later my water really broke. B/c of the previous leak I was given an IV as soon as I got to the hospital and had multiple courses of antibiotics. The IV was HORRIBLE. They had trouble getting it in and it ended up in a very akward spot. I could not use that hand at all and had to keep that hand bent up to keep the needle straight. It hurt a lot. I had trouble getting into comfortable positions. Didn't help that I was having back labour too b/c of bad positioning of baby. Finally after 15 hours of labour I begged for an epidural so I could rest. The epi went in fine, but when it came time to push I had no pushing sensations and was given pitocin (without really realizing it). It was a horrible, horrible labour and birth and I had huge problems with BF'ing and bonding with baby.

With the second one I really educated myself, Found a different Dr. I also acted a lot more confident when dealing with Dr and nurses. My water started leaking early with the second baby and I didn't call my Dr until we had almost reached the 24 hour mark, with no other signs of labour. At 26 hours post rupture (it was pretty small and high up), I went to the hospital to be checked and fortunately labour had begun and I was about 3 cm. I told (didn't ask) the Dr. and nurses that I was going home to sleep and would come back when things got more intense. They didn't say a thin and let me leave. Went back to the hospital at about 5 am. They monitored baby and made sure I didn't have a temp and I was able to skip the IV abx. 3 hours later baby number two was born completely naturally. I held baby and nursed while getting stitched up. Baby never left my arms until about 5 hours later when I went with him to the nursery to be cleaned, weighed, measured, etc. We were home that night for supper. Bonding and nursing both came very easily. It was an amazing birth experience!

Being confident with my decisions and telling the Dr's what I would and wouldn't accept made a huge difference for me in the number of interventions offered and pushed at me.


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a beautiful, natural birth with CNMs at a birth center. It was an amazing, transformative experience.


----------



## jcregan (Jul 20, 2007)

I only had the pitocin because my water broke and I did not go into labor after about 14 hours they wanted to start an induction. It was a hospital MW birth but no epidural or anything.


----------



## jcregan (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoBeIt*
> 
> My first was born at a hospital with a CNM. My husband and I prepared with a 10 week birth class taught by a home birth midwife. I labored at home for 24 hours, had a doula, and was very confident in my ability to birth naturally. I thought I had my bases covered. I arrived to the hospital at 7 cm and the interventions began immediately. It was technically a "natural childbirth" in that it was pain med free, but felt anything but natural once I arrived at the hospital. In the two hours from when we arrived to baby born the midwife performed AROM without my consent, and insisted on lithotomy for pushing and delivery, leading inevitably to an episiotomy. I know this is a question about the birth, but I was totally unprepared for what can happen once the baby is out. I had one course of IV abx during labor and though my water was clear, there were bits of meconium. Because of the meconium, a ped team took the baby and did full meconium work up on him and wouldn't give him back until my husband started yelling. The hospital policy on GBS was to keep us 48 hours since we didn't get the full abx treatment, and then the attending ped spent the entire time bullying us to start formula with our perfectly healthy, almost 8 lb baby who was sucking like a champ. We had to be vigilant around the clock to keep him off formula. Luckily the nurses were sympathetic to us and helped out. The lactation consultant arrived at discharge at the 48 hour mark.
> With my first, I didn't know what I didn't know. Now, I would say know your hospital. Find your local natural birthing community and learn about the best hospitals. Home birth is the best way to a natural, positive birth, and still because transfer is always a possibility it is important to vet the likely transfer hospital. Once you enter, you are in their game. Best to know how they play.


Agreed about the comments you made about being educated about the possibilities after the birth!

DS was large at 10 days early and they wanted to do blood sugar checks... one check was low so they wanted to do some formula. I had never even consider this possibility, was totally exhausted (labored all night) and being a Biology instructor I know enough about blood sugar etc. to know it could be something worth formula but did not know enough to really know if at that time it was necessary. We allowed it and that next night he would not go to sleep kept wanting to nurse but kept being upset and tired yet now settling down. Most likely because he had had the formula once and was now "primed" for larger amounts of food - which I was not making yet - so a little more formula (whichIi actually eventually asked for, they did not offer... I was on close to 48 hours no sleep and could not deal anymore without a short break).

We keep nursing a ton etc. after I got a couple hours sleep but THEN his bilirubin results came back high.. borderline for needing immediate treatment but AGAIN I did not know enough or have enough information to make great decisions. I now can think of a dozen other questions I should have asked before letting them put him in the bili-light bed but not much I can do about it now. During this time I could not nurse him all time time like we were doing (cause they want them actually in the lights for a couple hours in a row) and so more small amounts of formula supplementing. I nursed him AND pumped as well but I was the main advocate for that - they should have sat down and talked with me about how to do this while still ensuring my milk would not be affected - if I had not known what to do who knows what would have happened. My milk came in fine by the way the day we went home and I was able to nurse more often and not supplement any more. I do think the formula slowed down his digestive system and thus we at one point went almost 3 days without pooping (after having pooped fine at the hospital) and this likely kept his bilirubin levels higher and we had to use the bili-blanket thing at home for a few days.

This was my 2nd baby too and I liked 90% of our experience and the birth was basically just as I had hoped/planned and educated myself about. The hospital is fairly baby/birth friendly and things could have been a lot worse. It could be that if I had learned more ahead of time I might have made the exact same decisions - but many not. I have not actually taken the time to fully look into the blood sugar and bilirubin level issues yet. At this point I have just tried to move on and process those things but to be happy that they did not result in any permanent BFing issues or anything like that.


----------



## poorlittlefish (Jul 20, 2008)

I had a wonderful, natural birth at a hospital, well, 2 actually. I said I didn't want pain meds and they were never mentioned. I had wonderfully supportive nurses, the baby was put to breast right after birth and I had nursing help the whole time I was there. It was great and I have no complains!


----------



## teraze (Apr 6, 2011)

I had an excellent natural birth at a hospital. My water broke first and my husband and I left for the hospital asap...we live on a farm out in the country. My contractions started on the way to the hospital. Nine hours after my water broke my little babe arrived! The labor was intense and thanks to my birth plan - which spelled out my wishes explicitly, my husband, and the wonderful, supportive, gentle nurses, I had the delivery of my dreams. 

I did have a significant tear that required stitches and pitocin to stop the bleeding, but I hardly think that counts as it occurred after my sweet babe arrived.

Cool thread!

T


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poorlittlefish*
> 
> I had a wonderful, natural birth at a hospital, well, 2 actually. I said I didn't want pain meds and they were never mentioned. I had wonderfully supportive nurses, the baby was put to breast right after birth and I had nursing help the whole time I was there. It was great and I have no complains!


Yep, I had great births both times at the hospital with my CNM. Amazing, natural births... no fuss at all.


----------



## arieltron (Jan 27, 2011)

yes! A well written out birth plan makes all the difference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraze*
> 
> I had an excellent natural birth at a hospital. My water broke first and my husband and I left for the hospital asap...we live on a farm out in the country. My contractions started on the way to the hospital. Nine hours after my water broke my little babe arrived! The labor was intense and thanks to my birth plan - which spelled out my wishes explicitly, my husband, and the wonderful, supportive, gentle nurses, I had the delivery of my dreams.
> 
> ...


----------



## flightgoddess (Mar 4, 2009)

All natural, in the hospital, except the IV of fluids. I was puking and couldn't keep even water down, it was the middle of the wee hours of the AM, I hadn't eaten since bedtime snack, so it was a compromise I was willing to make, and I think it did help me rehydrate and I was able to relax in the labor tub (hot water is awesome!) and I dilated pretty quickly, and was pushing by 8am.


----------



## LacieD (Feb 21, 2005)

I had pitocin and an epidural for my first - planned on a natural birth, but my water broke and 12 hours later I wasn't contracting. I wasn't given the option to do nipple stim, and I didn't have a doula to advocate for me. Second birth was a 100% natural hospital birth, hopefully third will be too!


----------



## kdhfly (Jul 13, 2010)

For my first, my water broke before labor started (around 7:30 am). I was in active labor by noon, and baby was born around 3:30 pm. It was an awesome, empowering experience, and I couldn't wait to do it again. I was at a freestanding birth center with midwives. For my second, my water broke sometime in the afternoon on a Friday (it was a very slow leak), and labor did not start. Per the birth center policy, I had to go to the hospital for an induction if I wasn't in active labor within 24 hours. Unfortunately, no labor. They started pitocin around 8:45 pm, and baby was born at 11:16 pm. It wasn't that great in the hospital (my midwife was one of the most "medical" in this practice), but the birth went okay considering. However, I was NOT prepared for afterwards. I definitely second knowing the policies of the hospital (even if you're planning a birth center/homebirth). I think the hospital usually allows rooming in, but because DD2 was heavier than 8 lbs 13 oz. (8 lbs 15 oz), they did the glucose checks. Thankfully, while her first number was a bit low, I kept her nursing a lot, and the numbers only went up, so I didn't have to deal with them trying to push formula. However, they continued the checks for 12 hours but refused to do the checks in the room. My husband could go with her to the nursery, but he had to watch through a window. They wouldn't let me do skin-to-skin under a blanket when she was cold, and they made up breathing issues (to the point where the neonatalogist yelled at the nursery nurses and told them the baby was perfectly healthy and should be with her mother). Not to share horror stories, but I wish I had known their policies so that I could have prepared better for what I was unwilling to compromise on and what I would maybe be willing to compromise on.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Completely natural birth.....in a hospital. I was elated not just that I had a healthy baby but that the staff and my doctor followed my birth plan. It was the best birth experience I could have asked for.


----------



## LaydieBugs (Apr 9, 2010)

My first was born at home, which of course helps rule out a lot of intervention.

We had an 85 hour labor, and we did use some blue cohosh and eventually castor oil to get things going ... that was the extent of the intervention. Well, that and manually breaking up some scar tissue on my cervix (ouch) on the second day.

The first few days were very low-key, and it was only the last few hours that were really intense. Then, DS was positioned in such a way he was giving me bone-breaking pain with each contraction. I was in the birth tub, and refusing to get out because I was afraid the pain would get worse ;-) Turns out, the birth tub helps with the actual muscular pain of the contraction itself, but not necessarily the pain of back labor! When I finally got out of the tub, and tried a different position on the bed (two people pushing my knees to my shoulders while I laid on my back), everything was easy. My charts read, "entire descent in one contraction." He sorta fell out!

It's possible, I just wish I'd listened to my midwives more!


----------



## nearlyelated (Mar 30, 2011)

Like pp, I had a c-section, even though I did many of the "right" things (educated myself about natural childbirth, planned a home, water birth, etc.). I was nearly 42 weeks and was set to be induced on Wednesday, so I had an appointment with the on-duty OB on Tuesday morning. Monday night, labour started naturally, but my contractions never got to the 1-1-5 threshold so I didn't call the midwives until Tuesday morning, and even then it was just to see if I should still go to the appointment since labour had started. My midwife said to go to the appointment anyway so DP and I drove down to the hospital (only 5 minutes away). The OB noticed my contraction and said she'd like to check me before we discussed anything else. So she did, and announced that I was 7 cm dilated, and said she could arrange for me to go straight to the birthing floor, but since I was planning a home birth, I told her we'd just go home. She said she'd call the midwives. They showed up probably around 11 am, just as I was planning on trying to get some more sleep. This is where I think things went off track, although I'll never really know. The midwife had me start going up and down the stairs to keep labour progressing (although I hadn't thought there was much trouble with this to begin with). Long story short: at 8cm she ruptured the membranes, and an hour or so after that (stuck at 9 and obviously tired) she suggested that we transfer to the hospital. Got an epi so I could rest, and was fully dilated before the epi set in. Beb's HR would drop when ever I pushed though, so eventually they started getting worried and presented me with options. I decided to skip the forceps, because likely the c/s would have happened anyway. DS was born at 9:10 pm. I wasn't in my room until 11 pm.

Factors that I feel contributed to my experience, and that I would change if I could:

* time that labour started - our alarm clock goes off at 5:30 am and labour started that evening, so by the time I was 8 cm, I'd been awake for nearly 30 hours. I should have tried to sleep at 6 pm when I felt labour starting.

* feeling like a hostess when the midwives arrived (next time I won't worry about them, there are others to do that)

* Having the midwives arrive and feeling like 'okay it's business time', again, I should have remembered it was all about me and the beb.

* I'm pretty sure DS was posterior (so more spinning babes next time).

Despite everything, I was happy about the time I had at home to labour, my recovery from the c/s was fast, and I didn't have any problems breastfeeding, so although the experience wasn't what I hoped, I feel well prepared for next time, and I know what I'll try to do differently: sleep more and wait longer before calling the mw.


----------



## Skinjob (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a 100% natural home birth. I even caught the baby myself. It was amazing! I found hypnobirthing to be very useful. I dropped suggestions during my self-hypnosis that the baby come at 8am on her due date and that's exactly what she did.


----------



## moonstones (Jan 13, 2011)

Like several past posters, I did everything within my reach to ensure that I would have a natural, drug-free birth -- I had a doula, was birthing with midwives, took a natural friendly childbirth class, had a birth plan, and read everything I could get my hands on. I ended up with a c-section after laboring for 58 hours, and a) had developed a high fever b) baby's heart rate was slowing (probably a result of the pitocin, and c) baby was not descending even though I had progressed to 9cm.

I feel like my circumstances were unusual though too -- my water broke before my labor started, something I had not even thought of when planning my birth, and my contractions did not get going regularly until we started pitocin 16 hrs after my water broke...

So, even though I planned a drug-free birth I ended up with an IV (which I will absolutely deny for my next birth because I feel like it kept me from being as mobile as I would have otherwise been), cytotec, pitocin, an epidural, and a c-section, AND antibiotics for being diagnosed as strep B+.









I'm hoping to plan a VBAC home birth for my second baby.


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

I voted natural homebirth. But I just realized I had a shot of pitocin AFTER because of PP hemorrhage. Does that count? Almost had to transfer to the hospital afterwards, but the pit helped. I think it was Pitocin....?? I don't think I could have done it naturally in the hospital as I spent about 4 hours pushing on and off and had NO urge to push. I probably would have ended up with forceps/vacuum/c-section had I been in the hospital.

ETA: My second was also a natural homebirth but SO much easier! I did still hemorrhage with a Pitocin after though.


----------



## Erin77 (Aug 4, 2010)

I had planned to have a waterbirth at the birthing center in Oak Park but after laboring at home for almost two days, with my doula's support I went to the hospital and I ended up induced. I was just so tired at that point that I couldn't concentrate on my hypnobirthing stuff or anything really. I had everything else I wanted- baby placed in my arms, lots of skin to skin and rooming in, but I did have pitocin and after that, an epidural. My mom had also had a very long labor with sllloowww dilation so I think I ended up like that. I'm not sorry, I think I made the best decision possible and my son didn't experience any problems.


----------



## L&K'smommie (Aug 23, 2007)

I checked IV as with my first I did have an IV and had some Stadol through it...only 2 doses(which each does lasts an hour)...the last dose wore off right as I started pushing. As I was puking and shaking violently through and between contractions I'm very glad I had it...I got one shot and went from 5-8cm in one hour and then 8-10 in the next hour. But my next two births were all natural, no drugs or interventions(I had an IV after the birth of my 2nd for pitocin though).


----------



## automatonya (Nov 28, 2010)

my plans for a free standing bc birth went awry, starting with my water breaking and labor did not get going after 24 hours (despite herbs, castor oil, nipple stim - we tried it all). ended up in the hospital induced with pitocin as my birthing center was not allowed to keep me there after the 24 hour mark. 35 hours in and i was 7cm dilated, still on pit but no epi. unfortunately 5 hours later and i had not progressed (baby was asynclitic) so at 42 hours after water breaking and 12 hours of pitocin labor i ended up with a cesarean. not at all what i hoped or planned for and five months later i'm still a little heartbroken about it. that being said, i know plenty of mamas who have had intervention free first bebes and it is totally reasonable and realistic to strive for and expect one. but i disagree with people (and i myself would have fallen into that category before giving birth) who say that you shouldn't even think about or consider anything happening other than your perfect natural birth. i was fully confident in myself and my caregivers (and even the hospital staff who had a relationship with my bc midwives and were very respectful of my wishes) and never in a million years would have thought i'd end up with a c-section. sometimes these things just happen. if i had been on the farm with ina mae could i have had my baby without interventions? i feel certain that i could have. i think the asynclitic situation could have been worked through but the time constraints that resulted in my hospitalization and the induction that followed were my downfall. that being said, i had a very healthy baby girl who had a 9/10 apgar and was nursing like a champ less than an hour after her birth. i wish i could have given her a kinder gentler birth but that isn't always possible. do everything you can to be prepared for a natural birth (good caregivers, back up plan if a hospital transfer is required - for example i wish i'd had a doula because my midwife couldn't come with me) but also be open to the plan that the universe has for you and your child and do what has to be done to keep both of you safe and healthy.

best of luck in your upcoming adventure! once you are a mama the obsession with childbirth is pale by comparison!


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

My first birth was in a hospital. 100% natural.

Water broke as first sign of labor at 1:30am - Tuesday.

Got to hospital at 8:30am.

Contraction started at 4:30pm.

Baby was born at 3:14am - Wednesday.

I had absolutely no interventions. Midwife at the hospital told me if I didn't start contractions by 1:30am (24 hours after water broke) they would "have" to induce contractions because of hospital rules.

Reading some of the stories after I gave birth made me very thankful I was in a natural birth friendly hospital, absolutely nothing was pushed on me or asked of me as far as medical intervention goes. (I still had my next baby at home!)


----------



## revolting (Sep 10, 2010)

My first was an accidental unassisted birth in the backseat of a car, so yeah, no interventions.


----------



## lizsky (Sep 14, 2009)

I had a waterbirth at the hospital.


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

My first birth was an hospital birth all the way. My baby came breech presentation. I was lack of birth education, my husband was scared due our ignorance in the topic and choices. I end up with a C-section and 36-37 weeks, baby was healthy in general, iwas lack of confidence with my cpacity of breasfeeding properly. In the moment i didn't see how I was mess up with just all the process.

My second birth was a complety different scenario. I was 200 % confident and I had a hillarious and beautiful HBAC. I just have an ultrasound to check the placenta previa, and that's all. I never plan to go the hospital at less that a real medical issue araised. I pay the birth from my pocket even tought our finances was really bad, but was not other option, otherwise I will be end up with another c-section for sure.We still very happy about and by the way my midwive count my second birth like it was my first, because I never started labor with my first.


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

first child was born with an epidural at the hospital with an OB. I wanted to go natural, but it didn't happen. Second child was born at home.


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

My first was intervention-free other than black cohosh that the midwife gave me due to my really slow dilation. Also I was stuck at 9.5 cm for 6 hours before she pushed the lip over baby's head- that sure counts as an intervention to me, very painful, but a necessary one as nothing else had worked.

But I did have several interventions postpartum- IM Pitocin, IV start (takes a while when hemorrhaging), and fluid bolus due to PPH. Also I needed a manual removal of placenta to stop the hemorrhage, which started the moment DD came out. Probably should have gotten transferred to hospital as I was very symptomatic and could barely stand for several days without tachypnea/tachycardia, but they pretended/falsified the charting that I didn't hemorrhage so that everyone could go home to a bday party.

2nd delivery went fine and took only ~8 hrs and barely got to birth center in time- no time for even an IV, even though I asked for one just in case.

I recently switched to an OB/GYN who supports natural birth, doesn't even require IV unless needed, and I will go to the local hospital where I work if I have more kids. Some of my coworkers get really thrilled about natural birth. I didn't know about the falsifications w/ my first (nor did I know then that the local hospital supported natural birth) until I was full-term w/ my second- otherwise would have switched sooner.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm not certain how to answer. My first birth was an unassisted homebirth. But..I did break my own waters when it became clear to me they were preventing dd from dropping to be able to put pressure on a cervical lip i had. So...the breaking on water is an intervention, but i was at home unassisted....I'm not certain how you categorize that in terms of "naturalness".


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

100% natural homebirth -- despite the fact that he was a surprise footling breech!

ETA: I feel sad when I talk to women who sound apologetic about interventions. I just want everyone to know her options and get to choose (as much as possible, given the situation). I don't think 100% natural is right for all mothers, for all babies, and in all circumstances. I'm only "sorry" for a woman who had an epidural (etc.) if it was forced on her (or she was pressured) or if she regrets it herself, but I wouldn't presume to feel sorry for her otherwise!


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamieB*
> I consider myself lucky that the stars aligned and allowed my to have good birth experiences. So many mamas don't get that, no matter how informed they are, how well they eat, or how much they tell themselves they don't need interventions.


Agreed!


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

I had an induced birth with pitocin, an epidural and an IV. Everything went fine, except for some nausea. I'd do it again like that in a second. Natural childbirth isn't for everyone, and it's certainly not for me. That's not why I post here, LOL.


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

I put 100% percent natural, but that may not be technically correct, since I got sterile water injections to deal with the horrid back pain. We later found out ds was face up....but I truely didn't feel that I could go on without some form of relief. Other then that, he was born at a freestanding birth center in their jacuzzi tub. I researched the heck out of child birth and interventions and how to avoid them and hospitals. I learned to trust my body and I felt comfortable with my midwives. I didn't blindly accept anything that anyone told me, but researched to find out if what was said was true or not. INformation and education is a key factor into getting the birth you desire. THat means info from knowledgable people and learning about anything and everything that can happen, so even if things don't go totally the way you expect, you can at least know what to expect and find a way to turn things into at least a positive birth experience. For the most part I mean of coursf


----------



## Himom (May 25, 2005)

My first was in a hospital with an OB. It was a time before I discovered MDC and knew there's such a thing as a natural birth. I think the birth ended up being natural through luck and using Hypnobabies. My water leaked one evening 2.5 weeks before the due date, only I did not know at that time that that was the amniotic fluid leaking. I thought that I was leaking urine from a weak Kegel muscle (I had read that it was to be expected late in the pregnancy). So it did not even occur to me to alert my OB. When I started having some pains, I practiced my Hypnobabies breathing and exercise my mind, still not convinced that it was the real labor. Then the pain got more intense a few hours later and we decided to head to the hospital 10 mins away. When I arrived, the baby was already crowning and I pushed for about 20 mins. They caught the backup OB from the same practice of my OB on her way to a C-Section, just in time to catch the baby. But even then, she still performed an epi on me. The whole thing was a blur actually. Afterwards, the nurses sort of chided me for staying home so long. We came to the hospital totally unprepared: no change of clothes, no camera to capture the moment :-( I was just relieved that the birth had gone so quickly and now I had my baby in my arms.

The only regret I have is that the nurses decided to clean the baby before I got to hold him then whisked him away to the nursery because he couldn't get warm. Duh, I could have warmed him with skin-on-skin contact. I was overwhelmed at how fast things were going that it didn't occur to me to insist on holding my baby afterwards. I still think of that to this day, eight years later.

My 2nd was a glorious, peaceful and wonderful planned homebirth that turned into an unplanned unassisted birth because DD decided that she couldn't wait for the MW to get there. It took 90 mins from when I first felt the first contraction to the delivery. I'm happy that I finally get to experience a peaceful birth in my own nest.


----------



## mommykerrie (Sep 4, 2008)

i thought my doc was God and did everything he said. i was due to be induced on a sunday night b/c of gestational diabetes (so mild, i now know, and i tell everyone how wrong sonograms are and how my baby s/b like 12 pounds and wasn't even 8) and thankfully went into labor on my own on saturday night. so i dodged induction. but i got the iv stadol. then when pushing was taking forever and he was getting worried i suggested vacuum extraction to him over a c-section. good thing, b/c i've gone on to have 4 more kids ... 3 with stadol (not sure why; it doesn't do anything but make me feel drunk) ... my last baby literally delivered himself on a gurney heading from the ambulance into the delivery room, so 100% natural and it was great! doc has suggested induction other times and also multiple sonos, but i just smile and say, "aren't you a Catholic guy? let's you and i just pray and believe it will all turn out okay and the baby will come when it is ready!" don't you wish first-timers would listen to your wisdom?!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My first was an intervention free hospital birth with a CNM. I saw a CNM only practice and delivered in their special suite at the hospital. Other than a hep-lock, and one bag of antibiotics for a Group B Strep positive test, it was completely intervention free. I arrived at the hospital dilated to a 6, labored mostly in the shower, had a LOOONG pushing phase, in bed (but by my choice), and delivered with only minor 'skid marks', no stitching needed. And my DD1's head was much larger than the other two!


----------



## alittlesandy (Jan 20, 2010)

I planned the perfect home birth and just KNEW I would never go to the hospital. HA! Ended up with a breech presentation and tried EVERYTHING to flip the baby. Acupuncture, moxabustion, yoga, external version, herbs, etc. and nothing worked. Went into labor at 38 weeks and ended up with a c-section. For months I was heartbroken, angry, etc. I was powerfully jealous of homebirthers, then I experienced a deep loathing for everything related to natural birth, the smugness of it, etc. Two years later, I have finally achieved peace. My son is so beautiful and perfect, and his birth story is beautiful and perfect. The people at the hospital were unbelievably kind, the doctor let my husband call out the sex of the baby (it was a surprise) and cut the cord. They gave us the placenta to take home. I was breastfeeding twenty minutes after the delivery and the baby never left my side after that. He had no shots or tests or goo in his eyes. The recovery was difficult, but the hospital experience was the not the bugaboo I thought it would be.

For awhile I was really hung up on whether or not to drive two hours for a vbac or have an unassisted birth with my second (in our state midwives won't attend an hbac). However, after experiencing a year of secondary infertility and a miscarriage, I no longer care. I just want to be pregnant and have a healthy baby. It's funny how priorities change.


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

My friend was telling me today that she was given pitocin to slow her labor when she delivered preterm. I was like...what??? I was telling her that was odd, because Pitocin only causes contractions to strengthen and speed up...not slow down...but she was insistent. I mean, do doctors really think that, or did they just outright lie to her? Maybe she was given something other than pitocin and is mistaking it for pit? I don't know but it was hard not to let my jaw drop. I had an IV, epidural and pitocin, and they broke my amniotic sac too.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

With my first I was 19. they induced me at 36 weeks and of course that involved IV and petosin. I really tried to go without pain meds but at 8 cm they gave me a spinal then an epidural (not sure why they gave me both) The whole thing was so fast and furious. I started having contractions around noon and delivered at 4pm. He was a healthy 7 lbs 10 oz. . i had him at the birthing center and the staff was pretty wonderful and the room was big and private. they even let me have 7 people in there lol


----------



## HeckedyPeg (May 15, 2010)

I labored at home for a good long time, but eventually went to the hospital (got stuck there due to finance/insurance issues, blah) because I was starting to feel really dehydrated. I couldn't eat or drink once my contractions really started because I was so nauseous for the majority of my labor, and vomited several times. Once I was at the hospital I had IV fluids and that made me feel a bit better, and I made it through completely free of medications- my doctor and nurse were both really supportive of my birth goals and natural childbirth in general, so it was a good experience, even if it wasn't at home like I wanted.


----------



## new nic (May 2, 2011)

Wow, thats brilliant - was it difficult - how long was you in labour for??? I REALLY want a natural, unassisted birth but EVERYONE is against it, even my partner :-(

Well done you xxx

Sorry, this was a response to the woman who had a natural, unassisted birth - I'm not very good at this message response thing am I :-(


----------



## ElizabethE (Jan 15, 2011)

I think the likelihood of things being natural or intervention free depends entirely on the set-up. The fact is for most women-- especially first time moms-- the likeliness of going totally natural in our culture is slim. Even the healthiest of women wind up "needing" interventions.

My first birth had IVs and an epidural. I also was induced, but not with Pitocin. I've had two more births since then and have learned a lot.

First time moms, even educated and enthusiastic ones, hardly seem to stand a chance sometimes at going natural.  We need to really bring out wide and vast information to people in regards to childbirth, since most of what we know on the mainstream level is very controlled and often simply false.


----------



## CBEmomma (Oct 24, 2010)

IV, Nubain, Epidural, Vacuum, laying on my back, couldn't eat or drink, wasn't allowed to move, didn't respect any thing in my birth plan (which was simple like don't ask me if I want pain meds, instead she asked every 5 freaken minutes). It sucked. I was disconnected to everything and I didn't get to hold my son for atleast 30 minutes. I had a hard time with PPD and bonding.


----------



## ElizabethE (Jan 15, 2011)

The poll results here indicate that many of you have had natural first births. That really tones down the pessimism in me-- nice going! Or maybe that's just the MDC climate.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm not sure how to count mine, either. DD was born med-free in a freestanding birth center. The birth took about 36 hours because DD was posterior; so we did use blue&black cohosh, nipple stim, and AROM as "contraction stimulants", I guess you could say; and then they used lavendar oil to get my placenta to detach. DD2 was born within 15 min. of arriving at the birth center, so it was as natural as natural can be.


----------



## iris777888 (Apr 3, 2007)

First and only, born at 39 1/2 weeks, about 10-hour labor total. It was a totally natural birth with CNM in a hospital setting, no complications or tears. I was given pit after my labor to help deliver the placenta, though not quite sure why.

In the hospital I was at, I understand that the midwives are given a lot more leeway than the OBs. So it could have gone a completely different way just by having a different provider. The only thing I had to do and didn't want to was 30 minutes of monitoring when I first arrived.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonfirefaery*
> 
> My friend was telling me today that she was given pitocin to slow her labor when she delivered preterm. I was like...what??? I was telling her that was odd, because Pitocin only causes contractions to strengthen and speed up...not slow down...but she was insistent. I mean, do doctors really think that, or did they just outright lie to her? Maybe she was given something other than pitocin and is mistaking it for pit? I don't know but it was hard not to let my jaw drop. I had an IV, epidural and pitocin, and they broke my amniotic sac too.


Perhaps she got magnesium sulfate or terbutaline and misunderstood?


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

my first birth was a home water birth with none of the interventions listed.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

I delivered my 9.6 lbs dd at home(apt. at the time) with dh at my side as planned.


----------



## Taedareth (Jun 9, 2004)

I educated myself during the pregnancy by reading Bradley books, Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, and others. Then, knowing what I wanted my birth experience to be like, I interviewed 5 local midwives until I found one whose philosophy of birth matched mine. So I had a home waterbirth with an experienced midwife in attendence, and loved it so much that we did the same again with our next baby a few years later


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I had two natural births in the hospital. My water broke at 34w 6d and 35w for my two births, so even though we had planned home births, we went directly to a hospital with a level 2 nursery. I didn't even have a birth plan or my own doctor or anything -- but I did have my awesome midwives by my side.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L J*
> 
> I did. 100% natural home unassisted birth.
> 
> I seriously doubt I could birth naturally in the hospital, unless I arrived pushing. Contractions while laying down is not for me.


I did not do contractions lying down, and nobody tried to make me. I had the monitor on my belly sometimes, but I just took it off when they were done taking notes or whatever. I walked around, went to the cafeteria for breakfast, ate and drank what I wanted in my hospital room, sat, and stood where and when I wanted, transitioned in the bathtub alone with one of my midwives (lay midwives who did not work in the hospital), etc. I had no iv, no drugs, no episiotomy, etc.


----------



## Momma Moo Martin (May 24, 2009)

My first and only baby was born at home with no interventions whatsoever. I took Bradley classes and did a lot of reading and researching to prepare to birth her.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I am not the typical MDC mama-- I chose to have an epidural. I have past abuse issues and wanted a pain-free birth so I did not have to face and conquer old ghosts while welcoming my child into the world. It went great, I felt totally in control. I didn't know a lot about other options at that time but I knew I did have the choice between natural or medicated and I didn't even try to go natural. With my second, same story, except for that birth I had a doula and two close friends in addition to my husband. The doula was there to pamper me and support me should the epidural not take or if anything went awry. It didn't-- again, very nice, fast, complication free birth and pain-free. It was what I needed. I delayed cord cutting, I pulled her out myself and onto my belly (doctor supported her but he respected and honored my wishes to pull her out). I did not have her get the Vit K shot or the eye goo, or the bath until she got home. For some it's very empowering to work through the pain. Having supported friends through natural births, I can see the beauty of it. At the same time I know still after watching them, that my path was right for me. I'm glad I had that choice. It's all about choice, right?


----------



## Katie Shell (Apr 25, 2011)

My mom had all 3 of her births naturally at home so complications and interventions were the furthest thing from my mind. I had an amazing doula and after a long labor and unsuccessful pushing I had a cesarean.


----------



## tccandlsccmom (May 1, 2011)

I needed Pitocin, as I have a pituitary disorder....but other than that I did it "naturally" (though because of my disorder it had to be in the hospital)...


----------



## dauphinette (Nov 13, 2007)

Let me preface this by saying I didnt have time to read the whole post but i thought the poll was not very comprehensive because a natural birth could really be broken down into home birth/UC/midwife assisted etc....just a thought


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonfirefaery*
> I had an IV, epidural and pitocin, and they broke my amniotic sac too.


Same thing here. They gave the pitocin when I was like 6 cm as my contractions were too far apart for their liking - AKA - I was taking too stinkin' long for them.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dauphinette*
> 
> Let me preface this by saying I didnt have time to read the whole post but i thought the poll was not very comprehensive because a natural birth could really be broken down into home birth/UC/midwife assisted etc....just a thought


Natural birth can occur in any setting, and with anyone or no one present. I don't see my hospital births as any less of a natural birth than an unassisted home birth. I had no interventions.


----------



## ElizabethE (Jan 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnygir1*
> 
> Natural birth can occur in any setting, and with anyone or no one present. I don't see my hospital births as any less of a natural birth than an unassisted home birth. I had no interventions.


That depends on your definition of "natural". To some people natural means no drugs. To others, it means vaginal. And then to others, natural refers to a natural state of things (without being hooked up to anything or observed and checked by staff, etc.).


----------



## shnitzel (Jan 6, 2010)

I almost pushed my baby out in the triage waiting room. Nurses told me I had to wait my turn and didn't believe I was having a baby NOW because they had sent me home and hour ago because I was only at 4 cm so I couldn't be in active labour and I was a first time mother. After some yelling from DH they ran me over to the delivery room where DD slipped right out while I was still fully dressed. Wig and all.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElizabethE*
> 
> That depends on your definition of "natural". To some people natural means no drugs. To others, it means vaginal. And then to others, natural refers to a natural state of things (without being hooked up to anything or observed and checked by staff, etc.).


Not to be a stick in the mud, but the poll clearly gives "natural" as one option followed by a series of interventions, iv, pitocin, c-section, etc. I don't see how the location of the birth has much bearing on the question asked by the op.

And even if you don't think natural birth can occur in a hospital, I believe it can. I did it twice, and it was clearly very different from what the interns, doctors, and nurses attending me had experienced.


----------



## MamaofLiam (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree that natural means no interventions. I don't see how location has any relevance to determining whether or not you gave birth naturally. Birth can happen anywhere... a car, a hospital, an airplane... Heck, I even saw on TV that a woman gave birth in a tree (with flood waters below her) during Hurricane Katrina. That was a pretty amazing story.


----------



## ElizabethE (Jan 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnygir1*
> 
> Not to be a stick in the mud, but the poll clearly gives "natural" as one option followed by a series of interventions, iv, pitocin, c-section, etc. I don't see how the location of the birth has much bearing on the question asked by the op.
> 
> And even if you don't think natural birth can occur in a hospital, I believe it can. I did it twice, and it was clearly very different from what the interns, doctors, and nurses attending me had experienced.


I agree with what you are saying for the sake of this discussion; in fact, "natural" did not even have to be called into question at all. Conversation merely segued into that, and I rolled with it.

FWIW, I had one "natural" birth in a hospital too, and it was anything but.

As for what Mama of Liam says, birth does indeed happen everywhere, but it's not the location that is so much an issue as it is the circumstances and environment that comes with that location. These things very much play a role in how labor happens for a woman... or, consequently, TO a woman. Then of course, interventions may become "necessary".

PS-- I thought labor wasn't really something that happened in planes generally speaking, since women are not advised to air-travel past a certain gestation?


----------



## MamaofLiam (Nov 20, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElizabethE*
> 
> PS-- I thought labor wasn't really something that happened in planes generally speaking, since women are not advised to air-travel past a certain gestation?


Yeah, you would think so, but I grew up with a girl who's claim to fame was that she was born on an airplane. Everyone in class wanted to know which state she was born over. I think it was OK or TX. Probably doesn't happen too often though.


----------



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the responses! (I'm the OP) This thread started because I, along with several friends, had planned on intervention-free "natural" births with our first babies but all ended up with some intervention. Though this past week another friend who is in her early 20s had her first baby intervention-free in a hospital (and not one well-known for natural birth!) with the assistance of a doula (same one I had).

I would be fascinated to do some real research into the factors that influence the likelihood of interventions at a birth. Though I do think the setting and the mother's birthing education and mindset influence her birth, there is a lot more that is beyond our control. When I was in labor, I felt bad-- like a failure-- once I started saying "yes" to interventions. But eventually I realized that once I was in labor, it really wasn't about me any more. It was about having a healthy baby!

Just a side note on the idea of interventions...

When I first made the poll I didn't think about it, but I used "natural" to mean intervention-free. But really there is a difference. Like some people said, an IV is an intervention, but if it's just fluids, it's "natural" also like black and blue cohosh (which I had) is "natural" but it's definitely an intervention. Hmm...


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Another thing to consider is that the population answering your poll is a bit skewed.  The actual numbers for all births in the US, not just first time births are closer to:

*US Hospital Statistics*:

Cesareans: 32.9% up 60% since 1996 (2009)

Epidural: 59.9% (2006)

Vacuum: 3.2% (2008)

Forceps: 0.7% (2008)

Induction: 23.1% (2008)

Augmentation of labor: 19.6% (2006)

IV Drip: 86%

EFM: 93%

Neonatal mortality: .675% (2008)

*2005 Homebirth Study Stats:*

Transfer rate: 12%

Epidural: 4.7%

Caesarean section: 3.7%

Episiotomy: 2.1%

Forceps: 1.0%

Vacuum extraction: 0.6%

Neonatal mortality: 0.17%


----------



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

Right but I intentionally wanted to ask other moms who were for the most part like me in planning for an intervention-free birth. (I realize that not everyone here on MDC did, but felt it's safe to assume the majority did!)

Thanks for those stats. I would have thought the induction rate to be higher. (My friend who just had her baby had to fight her OB at 39 weeks because they routinely scheduled inductions at 39 weeks!!! If we can say anything about birth it's that NOTHING should be routine!







)


----------



## MnMtm (Jan 15, 2008)

The hospital stats for epidurals is really less than 60%? I find that incredibley surprising. Judging from the people around here, I would've put it more at 95-98%


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MnMtm*
> 
> The hospital stats for epidurals is really less than 60%? I find that incredibley surprising. Judging from the people around here, I would've put it more at 95-98%


That's what I'm wondering. What's the source for these stats?


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

*Double post*


----------



## tourist. (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MnMtm*
> 
> The hospital stats for epidurals is really less than 60%? I find that incredibley surprising. Judging from the people around here, I would've put it more at 95-98%


Ditto that. I attended one of my best friends births and the staff was literally shocked that she gave birth naturally. Everyone was talking about her and coming to meet her. It was so strange.


----------



## ElizabethE (Jan 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZakareyasMama*
> 
> Wow thanks for all the responses! (I'm the OP) This thread started because I, along with several friends, had planned on intervention-free "natural" births with our first babies but all ended up with some intervention. Though this past week another friend who is in her early 20s had her first baby intervention-free in a hospital (and not one well-known for natural birth!) with the assistance of a doula (same one I had).
> 
> ...


Read about the physiology of birth! If you start of just googling that, I bet that will be greatly helpful for you in determining the specific factors in the likelihood of interventions!!!  <-------------------------- !!!!!

You were not a failure. First of all, the setup was probably all wrong, even though you may have tried hard to make it all right. And that would not be your fault... it just is. At some point saying yes to interventions is almost inevitable. For one, the hormonal changes you experience at that time make you more vulnerable and receptive to suggestions. That's just your biology. Secondly, the way we handle birth in general (even with a doula or a midwife in an attempt at a natural method) is not so conducive to saying "no". We have a need to do the right thing as society has laid it out to us, trust our caregivers, be good patients, etc. At some point we feel like they truly know better so saying "no" seems to feel wrong or even taboo for us.

A word on "it's not about you anymore, it's about a healthy baby"-- this is a sentiment echoed throughout most of our lives, and if push comes to shove is true. However, this is not always a you vs. the baby thing, or that labor is merely the irrelevant means to an end. Usually a healthy and happy mother and labor equals the best possible outcome for baby, but that gets glossed over in favor of the preferences of others. Plus, if the mother is put through something that doesn't sit well with her (body or soul), that will obviously have an effect on both her and the baby for years to come. In fact, the "it's not about you, it's about the baby" is something so many of us have had to suck up and swallow down in a very hard pill form, while we put on a happy face and act like we were not hurt or scarred by our experiences. I don't think we should be dismissed any more.  I'm sure our babies wouldn't want that for us, either.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tourist.*
> 
> Ditto that. I attended one of my best friends births and the staff was literally shocked that she gave birth naturally. Everyone was talking about her and coming to meet her. It was so strange.


That happened to us and we were in a crunchy little spot in Georgia at the time. One of our best stories about birthing our son was passing this husband of another mother three times in twelve hours. The first time we passed him, I had dropped to all fours in front of the nurse's station. He wished us good luck. The second time we passed him just four hours later he was agog that we had had the baby and were roaming the halls in search of snacks. Then, we saw him walking with his Iv and monitor hooked up wife as we were leaving with baby in our arms. By this time, I had showered, put on earrings and cute dress.. he was literally looking at me with his mouth hanging on the floor while his wife was shooting me daggers with her eyes. At each pass we just smiled politely but it was very telling.

We also had one adorable young nurse who just could not stop complimenting us because she had never seen anyone give birth standing up and no epidural. And I was smiling as I pushed him out... the poor thing was almost silly with gushing about it.


----------



## ElizabethE (Jan 15, 2011)

I am amazed whenever I hear beautiful hospital birth stories.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElizabethE*
> 
> I am amazed whenever I hear beautiful hospital birth stories.


What a strange comment to make. If you were to peruse the birth stories forum you will find many stories of happy, beautiful birth stories that take place in (gasp) a hospital. Just because it isn't your idea of perfect does not make it something that could or should be considered rare.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TCMoulton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't consider my first c-section "beautiful", but my second was. It wasn't orgasmic, or empowering, or natural, but having my daughter and hearing her cry almost right away and not having to be taken to the NICU right away like my son had been, even though she was only 34 weeks, was definitely beautiful.

It's all relative.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MnMtm*
> 
> The hospital stats for epidurals is really less than 60%? I find that incredibley surprising. Judging from the people around here, I would've put it more at 95-98%


I would guess that stat doesn't include epidurals for c-sections, which would account for over 30%, but that's just my guess.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TCMoulton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I don't think it's such a strange comment. Many, many women wind up with a birth experience that is not what they want, and that is exacerbated by being in a medicalized environment. If I hadn't had the support I had with my mother and midwives, and if I hadn't been watchful and very clear about what I wanted, things would have happened that are "routine" in the hospital before I got a chance to refuse them. I found the staff to be so accustomed to doing things a certain way that they were taken off guard when I asked what they were doing and insisted that they explain to me fully and let me decide each and every step of the way. Of course, beautiful birth stories occur everywhere, but I would say that a disproportionate number of birth horror stories, or at least not-so-beautiful birth stories occur in hospitals.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElizabethE*
> 
> I am amazed whenever I hear beautiful hospital birth stories.


I had amazing natural births in the hospital both times. I would never give birth at home. Each family should do what's best for them.


----------



## ElizabethE (Jan 15, 2011)

TC, what I said wasn't meant to offend. In fact, I just sort of blurted it out, and it was meant actually in kindness. My own personal experience has been that hospital births (mine, most other women I know, and even women I don't know) are seldom described as having been beautiful. In my experience, that does seem rare. So I meant it in a very nice way. I'm pleasantly surprised by truly beautiful hospital births.


----------



## ElizabethE (Jan 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnygir1*
> 
> I don't think it's such a strange comment. Many, many women wind up with a birth experience that is not what they want, and that is exacerbated by being in a medicalized environment. If I hadn't had the support I had with my mother and midwives, and if I hadn't been watchful and very clear about what I wanted, things would have happened that are "routine" in the hospital before I got a chance to refuse them. I found the staff to be so accustomed to doing things a certain way that they were taken off guard when I asked what they were doing and insisted that they explain to me fully and let me decide each and every step of the way. Of course, beautiful birth stories occur everywhere, but I would say that a disproportionate number of birth horror stories, or at least not-so-beautiful birth stories occur in hospitals.


Hmm. I don't think it's so disproportionate. Considering that most births take place in hospitals... and also the nature of a hospital versus other environments... I think the proportions are correct. But I do agree with everything else you said!


----------



## ElizabethE (Jan 15, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philomom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I have found that it is very hard to accomplish what you have, so if nothing else, it is a credit to you.


----------



## artekah (Apr 26, 2009)

My first was a 100% natural home birth. Awesome in every way!

Planning for another home birth in July.


----------



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElizabethE*
> 
> A word on "it's not about you anymore, it's about a healthy baby"-- this is a sentiment echoed throughout most of our lives, and if push comes to shove is true. However, this is not always a you vs. the baby thing, or that labor is merely the irrelevant means to an end. Usually a healthy and happy mother and labor equals the best possible outcome for baby, but that gets glossed over in favor of the preferences of others. Plus, if the mother is put through something that doesn't sit well with her (body or soul), that will obviously have an effect on both her and the baby for years to come. In fact, the "it's not about you, it's about the baby" is something so many of us have had to suck up and swallow down in a very hard pill form, while we put on a happy face and act like we were not hurt or scarred by our experiences. I don't think we should be dismissed any more.  I'm sure our babies wouldn't want that for us, either.


So what I was thinking of was my own experience... I'd hoped for a water birth. I wanted my son to be placed directly on my chest and to wait for the cord to stop pulsing. I wanted there to be very few people present at the birth and not to be pressured by time. Well... DS had heavy meconium staining so his cord was immediately cut and he was taken to be suctioned by the NICU team that was standing in the room waiting for him to come out. Now, I can be disappointed that I didn't get that perfect postpartum picture of mother and baby or I can be elated that my son was healthy and in my arms within a few minutes. At that moment I would have sacrificed anything of myself for the baby's health. I think that's when I knew I was a mother.


----------



## MnMtm (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElizabethE*
> 
> Read about the physiology of birth! If you start of just googling that, I bet that will be greatly helpful for you in determining the specific factors in the likelihood of interventions!!!  <-------------------------- !!!!!
> 
> ...


I always cring when I hear people say, "It's not about you, it's about a healthy baby," or other variations of that because it seems like they think I planned homebirths out of selfishness; putting myself ahead of my child, when just the opposite is true! I do homebirths because I believe it is what is the safest, healthiest option for my children.


----------



## CI Mama (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MnMtm*
> 
> I always cring when I hear people say, "It's not about you, it's about a healthy baby," or other variations of that because it seems like they think I planned homebirths out of selfishness; putting myself ahead of my child, when just the opposite is true! I do homebirths because I believe it is what is the safest, healthiest option for my children.


I think it's one of those statements that can mean a variety of things, depending on the context. Some people probably mean it the way that you indicate...others may intend to be supportive or kind. In general, I think it's a bad idea to make this kind of statement about another woman's birth, because you are basically telling her what her birth is supposed to be about. I believe that a woman can and should decide for herself what her birth is about.

If I woman wants to say this about her own birth, however, I think that's a totally different story. As a PP mentioned, for some who go through an unexpected or difficult experience, this kind of perspective is helpful. Again, a woman can decide for herself what her birth experience is about.


----------



## hennylou (May 11, 2011)

my biggest obstacle in having a natural birth (which annoyingly ended in an c-section) in the hospital was my ob.

the nurses were amazing, so supportive and helpful (and it was christmas eve & christmas day so i went through 7 different nurses as they reduced the staff). i wish i had switched my ob prior to delivery, but i had a potential complication and it was awkward, i didn't want to offend him, and i though we had a good enough relationship and that it would work, but he thought i was being "brave" and "macho" for wanting a natural birth, i thought he was kind of just teasing me, but sure enough, he wasn't supportive during labor. no kidding he walked into my room 7 hrs into my 17 hr labor, sat on the stool next to me, took my hand mid contraction and said "oh dear, you are suffering, don't you want an epidural?" WTF!!! so condescending and unsupportive! even the nurses were shocked by this. so ladies, trust your gut, make sure you trust your ob, switch if you don't.


----------



## kitkatkaddoodle (Apr 24, 2008)

I had no interventions listed above until we broke my water after stalling at 8 cm for 10 hrs. Waters had mec and the heart tones dropped and stayed there, so we transferred immediately. Heart rate back up by the time we were at the hospital, but would drop for long periods when I started pushing, so I ended up getting an IV and vacuum. He did fine, but the cord had a true knot that was tightening, so I am not unhappy that we went to the hospital.

My second delivery was an unplanned unassisted delivery in my living room as we tried to get to the car to go to the birth center; no water birth for either baby. My kids like to mess with my plans!!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Nothing with Dylan.

With Ava I had an IV of fluids for dehydration and pitocin to help birth the placenta but both of those were after she came out. She was my hospital birth.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

I did Bradley, read "Birthing from Within" and Ina Mays Childbirth.

I hired a doula and had an OB who was enthusiastic to help me through drug free labor, and I had a C section when DD's heart rate dropped dangerously lower and lower and lower and lower with each contraction and I was still only 3 cm.


----------



## sortacrispy (May 10, 2011)

I was induced with my first son for severe pre-eclampsia at 37w5d. I of course had pitocin and then an epidural, but managed an easy vaginal delivery as I was quite favorable for induction.

My second son I only had an IV and epidural after going into labor naturally, coincidentally also at 37w5d. I didn't require any augmentation and really didn't need the epidural, but they told me it was my last chance to get it so I took it


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

My first was born at the local hospital. My provider was a CNM/OB group, and after I indicated I wanted to see the midwives, that's all I saw.

The hospital is the largest in about an hour radius (or more) but is still quite small. At the time, they did not have a staff anesthesiologist, so they only offered intrathecals, not true epidurals. Because intrathecals aren't left in place to deliver continuous meds, they only last about 90 minutes and wear off fast when they're gone. Because of that, all local practioners at the time strongly encouraged women to wait until they were very very far along in labor to get one if they wanted it. This also meant the medicated labor rate at the time was pretty low (I think it was less than half?) and the nursing staff were very used to natural birth.

The hospital requested a birth plan -- they handed out binders of information to expecting moms at about 35 weeks with info on breastfeeding etc, and there was a fill-in-the-blank birth plan that covered desire for medication, whether you'd prefer to tear over an episiotomy, whether you planned to nurse, circumcise, etc. A copy stayed with your provider and a copy went on file at the hospital and was actually pulled and reviewed when you showed up. Hospital also has a large jetted tub for laboring moms. AT the time, there wasn't a real nursery at all -- which meant anyone in labor at less than 36 weeks got life-flighted to a hospital with a better nursery. There was a room that they called the nursery, but no one was ever in it that I saw -- everyone roomed in.

I went into labor at 40 weeks exactly, got checked by the CNM who found me at 5cms, went to the hospital, spent awhile in the tub, then got fidgety and wanted to pace around (hello transition!) so got out, paced and rocked for awhile while DH and midwife hung out. Water broke while I was trying to use the bathroom, contractions immediately switched to strong urges to push. Pushed squatting or half-squatting for about 45 minutes, pushing entirely with the uncontrollable urges to push. Pushing felt really good -- like I was weightlifting with each heave downwards. Never felt the ring of fire (Midwife was saying I probably was, I was all, "Um, no, it doesn't burn it actually feels kinda good.") Midwife thought baby would be out faster based on how fast he started to descend, but I'm pretty sure in retrospect he had to rotate - he was posterior the whole pregnancy. DH and I were cracking jokes between pushes about how baby must have my big Dutch nose and that's what was hanging things up.

But finally he squooged out in a satifying "ploop." Despite meconium staining, there was no panic, and baby went straight to my belly where he was gently towelled off a bit and immediately put to the breast for his first nursing before they took him back to clean him up, weigh him etc. No one yanked on my cord and they waited to cut it until it stopped pulsing. I was higher than a kite on birth hormones and hungry as heck!! They got me a big plate of whatever was for dinner and I wolfed that down while DH rocked the baby. I remember feeling like I was ready to get up and dance around, and it being wierd that I was a little wobbly when I hopped out of bed to pee after I got cleaned up and changed and ate. I felt so awesome. -- I described the whole thing in an email when I got home as "awe-full, as in I was filled with awe by the entire experience."

I saw lactation consultants and got what I now know was really good advice. Most of the nurses had also gone through the process to become LCs, so they all were great with answering questions, etc. They made sure nursing was getting off to a solid start before we left, as well as checking out the fact that DS turned yellow right away (midwife had predicted it - "That's a really ruddy baby," she said. "He's gonna be really yellow by tomorrow.")

So yeah, my first birth was pretty damned awesome. Even in a hospital. I'd done my reading, I'd talked frankly with the midwives about all their policies. I also lucked out in that my local hospital still knew (knows, I hope) what birth looks like and didn't need to turn it into a conveyor belt. But I went in figuring I'd do my best and came out feeling like a million bucks...


----------



## Arete (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine was a birth center transfer, followed by pit and an emergency c/s. I was at 39 weeks and my membranes ruptured--a slow leak with no meconium. For over 50 hours we waited and tried it all--acupuncture, nipple stim., herbs, castor oil. (Yuck.) I never had a contraction. The first day out the non-stress test showed babe doing fine. The second day, not so fine. My midwife sent me to the hospital for an untrasound, and from there I was admitted. Even with the pit. I never really felt anything, but the heart rate was getting worse and worse. The hospital midwife said if I'd been anywhere near giving birth we might've done it yet, but I hadn't even started. The funny thing was, I never at any time had an exam. I have no idea whether I was ever even slightly dilated, effaced, whatever. I guess not. But I am very afraid the next time will be a repeat--that my body just doesn't know how to labor.


----------



## girlspn (Apr 14, 2011)

First real contraction started around 11pm (I was walking around with contractions for 2 weeks). Got to the hospital at around 4:30am, when contractions were 2-3 mins apart. The pain started getting unbearable around 6am. I didn't know what to expect, but felt that if the pain got any worse, I wouldn't be able to handle it. At 7:30am, the midwife said I was 1cm dilated, cervix paper-thin. She told me to get up and walk around to speed things up, but walking worsened the pain. I couldn't find a comfortable position. I ended up sitting on the toilet bowl, trying to poop, and also, it was the only way the contractions didn't hurt as bad. By 8:30am, the head crowned, and baby came sliding out into the toilet bowl with one push.

Thanks to baby's quick arrival, all this happened without interventions, thank goodness... but for next time, I'd do more preparation for dealing with contractions.


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

My first birth was a 100% natural homebirth. I know that many people feel that they'd like to have a homebirth for their 2nd after they have had a "successful" birth in the hospital. I can tell you that if I had not birthed at home with my 1st, I would have definitely ended up with multiple interventions -- I had a very slow to start labor (3+ days), with several long periods of consistent, strong contractions. I think there are very few hospitals that would not have felt the need to "augment" my natural pattern and start the cascade of interventions.

I was in a mom's group after my DD1 was born, and more than half of those mamas had CS's, and I was the only one who had a natural birth -- despite several who planned and wanted a natural birth. I felt very discouraged and felt like a complete alien when we shared our birth stories.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Homebirth (both times)


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I did have a heplock but did not actually receive anything by it, and I wouldn't qualify that or a cervical check as an intervention. I think I had a very easy first birth in comparison to some, started and progressed naturally, with only ~ 4 1/2 hours of actual hard labor (that includes 1 hour of pushing). My care providers were very hands-off -- lots of verbal support and my husband gave physical support as well, but nobody was trying to touch me or speed me along all the time or anything like that.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know if I qualify to answer -- i had an unassisted childbirth with my first, so no attendant and no interventions.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Both of mine were born naturally at home with a midwife and doula present. I hope to have any and all future babies this way.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

we were prepared for bradley birth, and also had a friend serving as a doula.

my waters broke, at 40 w 3 days, and i labored at home for 24 hrs, met my ob at the hospital, he did a check, no dilation nor effacement. (i had refused the strep test so had no way of knowing the status of that-- became a risk factor) had maximum pitocin for 8 + hours.. multiple vaginal checks and still no dilation nor effacement and it seemed as though there was the loss of a lot of fluid. so we had a c-birth. dd was also over 10 pounds at birth, so it could have been malpositioning, my age, lots of other factors.


----------



## parsley (May 7, 2011)

DD was breech from 20 weeks on. Never flipped. I planned on natural childbirth, took a class, wrote a birth plan but ultimately gave in to pressure from doc to schedule a c-section.


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

Both of my births were 100% natural AND in hospitals (no IVs), so it's possible


----------



## IngaAnne (Nov 19, 2009)

My son was born at 36 weeks. When I got to the hospital, I was only about 1cm dialated. Everyone, except me, thought it was very unlikely I'd have him that day, but they figured they'd run the vitals and have me fill out the paperwork and whatnot. Almost immediately, my water broke and super painful contractions began. In less than an hour, I was up to 7cm dialated and requested an epidural. The nurse was actually trying to convince me to try a more natural approach first, but at that point I really wanted the pain relief. I did not have any pain with the epidural insertion (it was nothing compared to contractions), but it did suddenly slow down the birthing process. After about another hour, they gave me another medicine to get the contractions going again. I then pushed for three hours and my son starting showing signs of distress. He was right there, but not coming out. Somehow, he'd worked himself into an odd angle, so the pushing wasn't effective. They used a vacuum to get him all the way out. I ended up with all sorts of tearing, but thankfully couldn't feel it due to the epidural. As odd as it may sound, I did enjoy my son's birth. It was a wonderful event. I'm really not sure how things would have gone without as much medical intervention. Some things may have been better and some worse. Overall, I have zero regrets. My son and I are/were both healthy, so that's really the most important outcome of it all.


----------



## illiterati (Aug 12, 2011)

I had a birth that was "natural" enough for me. The only interventions were GBS antibiotics (IV then heplocked) and AROM during pushing. I labored at home with very manageable contractions for about 24 hours before finally being convinced to head into the Midwifery office for a check. The check revealed I was 9 cm dilated and I was admitted to the attached hospital. I guess the other way my birth had some "external management" was they started seeing signs of infection so asked that I start pushing before I had the urge to - even though I'd been complete for some time. Otherwise the hospital staff and midwife were very hands off. Actually I kind of enjoyed the hospital experience as a nice change of pace. But if I spent my whole 30 hour labor and delivery there I'd probable be singing a different tune. Oh, we also had a doula and I did Hypnobirthing during my pregnancy.


----------



## seafox (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msmiranda*
> 
> I think it depends on how long you labor at home. I was with a midwife practice that delivered both in a hospital and a birth center. I was risked out of the birth center for slightly elevated BP, so I had to go to the hospital to give birth. I labored at home for 12 hours and kept in touch with the midwives, then stopped by the birth center so they could check my progress. Fortunately I was at 6 cm and we went on to the hospital, where I was only in the room for 4 hours before he was born. The midwives took care of ordering noninvasive monitoring (I guess it was intermittent, but I was so out of it I don't remember much except that I was mobile most of the time I was there). I had a hep lock but no IV. By that point I was not hungry anyway. My labor actually picked up once I learned that I had made progress, so there was no reason for augmentation. An epidural did not occur to me until I was in transition, and then they got me up on the bed and I pushed the baby out.
> 
> Now, had I gone to the hospital before I did, and had an OB rather than midwives, it might have been a whole different story. My labor was erratic during those 12 hours -- it slowed down and started back up depending on what I was doing (bathtub and reclining on couch slowed it down, climbing stairs and walking sped it up). The contractions were never in a consistent pattern. The 5-1-1 rule, for example, would have gotten me there first thing that morning, which would have been a HUGE mistake. So for FTMs, I absolutely think that staying home as long as possible is the key.


I agree with this, but for some its hard to labor at home long enough!

For a first time mom going to a hospital, I think I'd recommend a montrice - someone to maybe monitor the 'home' part and make sure a mom goes in at a good time (as active labor starts, maybe) to minimize interventions. I loved my hospital though - the nurses were amazing, and w/ my first I had 30min of wanting to push w/ still a 1/2 cm of cervix left, so they really were great about coaching me through breathing through the ctx. They were really awesome.


----------

